# Hot day on the GoM, but catching fish - SHUR KETCH



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hot on the water today, heat just sat on ya head and smothered ya. Caught a bunch of grouper, mingo, Jolt Head, Bluenose, etc., and made it back before the Blues finished the Pensacola Beach Air Show and the hoard of boaters scrambled back through the pass. Had our Doc Ophthalmologist
(Dr. Kim) from the VA on the trip and the way he was poking his finger into the fishes eyes, don't know if I want to go see him!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

*More pics*

More pics....


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

*Last pic*

I said open ya eyes wider!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't ask fer anything better!!! Box full of fish!!! Congrats to ya'll!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats gents. Y'all done good


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Were ya'll at the edge?


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Yup, at the EDGE and a little beyond.


----------



## Specktackler357 (Jun 28, 2016)

Nice mess of fish.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Not much ice on those fish! Hopefully they didn't spoil. Such good tasters too.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the concern. That was 5 minutes before cleaning them, after the slush was drained. Looks like perfect color to me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

SWAngler said:


> Not much ice on those fish! Hopefully they didn't spoil. Such good tasters too.



I promise you they have caught enough fish to know how to take care of them. And then some.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hell, they might not be any good Skip.
Want me to come get all of em??


----------

